# The myth of greenery coverage and air quality in city.



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

teh said:


> Excuse my ignorance on Chemistry, but is it not possible for human being to invent a Chemical Processing machinery to convert all this produced CO2 back into C & O2 Or create a machine that can accelerate what the greeneries do to convert CO2 to... ??


Yes, it's called... plants.


----------



## Epi (Jul 21, 2006)

AKing said:


> It means that we are in a relatively cold part of the galaxy right now which has the effect that our whole solarsystem is somewhat colder than when it is in a region with higher density of stars.
> 
> Of course there are not as many CF4 and other CFC's as there are CO2. Its well below 1 ppb. I was implying the importance to get rid of the discharges of them becouse they are much harder to get rid off once they are already in the atmosphere, fortunately there arent to much of them in the atmosphere today.


If you'd actually read scientific reports and actually know what you were talking about, you'd realize that basically every other 'explanation' of global warming has been proven to be false, except for the fact that it's being caused by human actions, especially because of CO2 emissions. All that stuff you're talking about, in terms of solar cycles, galactic cycles or whatever don't even come close to explaining why the Earth is warming faster in the last few decades than its temperature has ever fluctuated in the last million years.

There are basically no credible scientific reports that say that global warming is a hoax, but plenty of industry-supported reports which say it is. The OVERWHELMING scientific consensus in the world is that global warming is happening, and it is primarily happening due to CO2 and methane emissions.


----------

